# [RECHERCHE app] GPS



## babyboy6492 (25 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Etant nouveau dans le monde de l'Iphone, je recherche un app GPS pour mon nouveau bijou.

J'aimerais que cette application me propose le meilleur trajet possible  vers une destination en prenant en compte le trafic en temps réel afin  d'éviter les embouteillages (j'habite à Paris).
J'aimerais également que le temps de trajet affiché corresponde au temps  réel (donc qui prend en compte le trafic aussi) et non pas au temps si  on roule aux limitations de vitesses.

De plus la gestion de destination favorite et récentes serait un plus.

Actuellement, j'utilise Waze qui est une bonne application gratuite qui  affiche le trafic mais qui n'en tient pas compte lorsque je veux faire  un trajet.

Je suis prêt à payer l'application si celle-ci correspond vraiment à mes besoins.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## mistik (26 Novembre 2011)

*Tom Tom* tout comme navigon, Michelin trafic prennent en compte le trafic réel.


----------

